# Jimmy's in trouble again in our fair state...



## slowp (Feb 16, 2011)

http://blogs.seattleweekly.com/dailyweekly/2011/02/james_frank_smith_ax_men_logge.php


----------



## Gologit (Feb 16, 2011)

Karma?


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 17, 2011)

Ya know, the guy is an idiot.

Hopefully he has the Business in the Kids name, and his accountant had things set up properly as a business, and the poor kid dosn't get the shaft.
I doubt it though.

Poor Kid.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## turnkey4099 (Feb 17, 2011)

dingeryote said:


> Ya know, the guy is an idiot.
> 
> Hopefully he has the Business in the Kids name, and his accountant had things set up properly as a business, and the poor kid dosn't get the shaft.
> I doubt it though.
> ...


 
Not only is he an idiot, he is a _stupid_ idiot. Drawing disability and then showing how you most definitely aren't on a popular TV show!?

Wonder why they waited so long.

Harry K


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 18, 2011)

Ugh. That guy is a sheet magnet.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 6, 2011)

Anybody hear anything more about this?


----------



## slowp (Mar 6, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 6, 2011)

Okay.


----------



## snowmaniac (Mar 7, 2011)

The guys a complete cull, this proves it.


----------



## tomsteve (Mar 7, 2011)

and i thought he was just an idiot for the cameras.


----------



## timmyd (Mar 8, 2011)

I wonder if his mysterious shoulder injury has anything to do with this?


----------



## tomsteve (Mar 8, 2011)

good point! a little late on his part tho.


----------

